# How do you upright your photos without cutting?



## lightroomer (May 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have both Adobe products in place: LR and PS CC. I want to upright an image with the automatic of LR which works really fantastic. Unfortunately LR cuts the image to the visible image information. Since I am a proud owner of PS CC I don't want this since a strength of PS is to fill the missing image parts content based which also works pretty well. 

I haven't found a workflow yet to combine those two strengths. I also tried to load the image to PS and calling the camera RAW filter from there but CR cuts also the image. Have you a solution in place? Thanks for helping.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 4, 2014)

After applying the Auto Upright go to the Manual tab in the Lens Correction Panel and dial back the Scale setting to your taste.


----------



## lightroomer (May 4, 2014)

Hi, I can remember that this did work once. But it doesn't anymore. See my screenshot here:


https://www.dropbox.com/s/znqe34lid0n8wqg/LR Problem.PNG

The Upright is set to Auto, the scale setting is NOT checked and anyway the feets of the person in the foreground are cut. Is there any further setting for that? If I switch to LR's cutting tool I also cannot change the size of the image to make the cut parts visible again.


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2014)

lightroomer said:


> Hi, I can remember that this did work once. But it doesn't anymore. See my screenshot here:
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/znqe34lid0n8wqg/LR Problem.PNG
> ...


Could you post an unadjusted original so that I could see a comparison?


----------



## lightroomer (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help: Sure, here is the image not touched:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/btaeoc2tkfenw0o/LR Problem - uncorrected.PNG


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2014)

lightroomer said:


> Thanks for your help: Sure, here is the image not touched:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/btaeoc2tkfenw0o/LR Problem - uncorrected.PNG


I do see what is happening to you.  I don't know why.  All of the straightening that I have done has left white areas when the full image result was less than a rectangular image.


----------



## lightroomer (May 4, 2014)

Hi again,

I am pretty confused now: I tried to click on another upright method and the "full" upright method did what I expect for all methods:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2lcty2dgpi98y1y/LR Problem - full upright.PNG

I uploaded the RAW file. Feel free to try it out for yourself.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmwoci23c2ixb1q/DSC06696.ARW


----------



## AndreasM (May 6, 2014)

That's weird. I played around with your original and in my case NO upright method leaves any white areas -> and therefore always cuts of the feet. The box "Constrain crop"/"Zuschnitt beschränken" doesn't have any effect at all!
Is the Lightroom version 5.2 in your profile correct. That would explain the different behaviour and would mean that my version 5.4 is even more wrong in this regard.

If I try to emulate the "vertical upright" manually in the "Manual" panel the Constrain Crop box works as I would expect:


----------



## lightroomer (May 7, 2014)

Hi, thanks for testing. I have to update my profile since I am using the cloud abo and therefore the newest version of LR and PS. OK, the results are similar to mine which let me eliminate my concerns that something happened to my LR installation. 

Maybe there is something wrong with the combination raw file / upright since the raw file is from the band new Sony A6000. 

Is it possible to open a ticket @adobe?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2014)

lightroomer said:


> Is it possible to open a ticket @adobe?



Use the "Official Bug Report/Feature Request" link at the top of the page.


----------



## lightroomer (May 17, 2014)

Hi, 

I reported the bug via this link since 9 days now but there is no one there who answers. Is this really the official website?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2014)

Yes, it's the official website. They read but they don't often reply.  Do you have a link to the bug report?


----------



## lightroomer (May 17, 2014)

Hi Victoria,

here is the link: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...utomatic_cutting_does_not_work_properly?rfm=1


----------



## AndreasM (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi lightroomer,

I just became aware of a very easy workaround for your problem. The funny thing is, that RikkFlohr already mentioned it in the very first answer to your initial post, but I think you (and I) didn't understand him correctly at first.



RikkFlohr said:


> After applying the Auto Upright go to the Manual tab in the Lens Correction Panel and dial back the Scale setting to your taste.



Judging by your your answer to that suggestion you confused "scale" with "constraint crop" ("Zuschnitt beschränken").

I attached a new screenshot with the "scale" slider that brings the feet back:


----------



## lightroomer (Jun 4, 2014)

Andreas,

how cool is that? Thanks for working this out. I am really disappointed about the Adobe support (although I own a Photoshop CC license), but this forum here is the best.


----------

